# Wah Pedals



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey I'm looking for a new wah pedal..
I don't really know much about them, I'm thinking either a Vox or a Crybaby. How would these compare to eachother, and what else is out there? I don't want to get rediculously expensive, so lets keep it in and around $100


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have an Ibanez Weeping Demon that I really like. Its a little more expensive - $125-ish, but you should put it on your list of pedals to try. It has a bigger footprint than most pedals, but there are nice controls for fine-tuning the tone, sensitivity, etc. You can also choose between using the footswitch to turn it off and on or using the "auto" setting, and the pedal can be set to return to "zero" (spring loaded) or stay in whatever position you left it.

I thought it was worth the extra 25 or so dollars.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

IMHO the new Vox reissues sound terrible. Give them a try, but I would look at the better Crybabies. They're made in the U.S. and have a pretty decent build quality. Build quality always matters, but it's especially important when it comes to wah pedals.


Shawn


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

*reviews of the weeping demon*

After reading about your purchase of the ibanez weeping demon I had to check it out. I check the reviews and everybody said they love the sound , but ! By what the reviews said after a short time of using this pedal it falls apart. As the reviews say they are not sure if its a defect of their pedal or whether this has been a situation of many people. I certainly would like to hear if anybody else has had the same problems. It sure sounds like the wah has a sweet sound but thats no good if it cannot stand up to the some usage. 

Dino


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I have a weeping demon, I don't really like it..

And the battery compartment is broken


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine is still solid. Its mounted on a board with a power supply so I've never even opened the battery compartment. Admittedly I don't use it a ton because I mostly play acoustic and I don't travel far with it, so it doesn't see a lot of abuse. If there are others who have used theirs more who say its not roadworthy, I would trust their advice.

Brian


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Xanadu said:


> I have a weeping demon, I don't really like it..
> 
> And the battery compartment is broken


Oops, didn't realize that you were the original poster!kqoct


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i dont think there is anything wrong with a crybaby- you can adjust the sweep, easily, in any case. and although not really the wah pedal of choice for most of us, lots of pros still use them. consistent, easy to fix or adjust, easy to replace.
also, theyre the only wah ive ever used or owned, so im not qualified to speak on other wahs. lol!


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

*dunlop EVH Wah*

Has anybody here tried out or owned the Dunlop EVH Wah ? The reviews look pretty good on it but is it better than the original cry baby or other wahs.

Dino


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

I have your standard cry baby wah and i have no real complaints about it.. To mount it on my board i had to get one of those guys below because my adapter cord couldn't reach. Wouldn't mind just a LITTLE more range but it does what i want it to. 










Really budz, the one thing I always bring up when comparing pedals, is you go to the SALEsmen.. and what he wants is you to buy something and the method of which usually doesn't matter. So maybe get him to string a few different wahs together and try em out one by one. We can all tell you to buy the CFH wah and vouch that its the best in the world, but you may still not like it.

Experimentation is always key.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

I just picked up a Weeping Demon last night. Liking it so far even though it is an optical sensor.. There's a new Weeping Demon Junior that just came out as well. Haven't tried it though. 

Recently I have tried the Ibanez WH-10 re-issue and the Vox (Satriani) Big Bad Wah. These are both inductor potentiometer types. The WH-10 is freaking small but somewhat tweakable. Sounded alright but I was playing it through a Line6 of some type so go figure. The Vox is a bit better as it has two different modes but still not worth the $250 most places are charging. If you buy one new, make sure you attempt to simulate your set up as best as you can otherwise you may be severly underwhelmed.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Wahs are like guitar necks. Because they are interactive devices that you operate in real time, and not things that you set and forget, they have to *feel* right. Obviously they have to sound pleasing to your ears too, but the link between your thoughts, ankles, and wah needs to feel seamless to bring out the best and expressive qualities of that particular wah. You wouldn't play your best on a neck that was too thick, too narrow, too glossy, or too curved for you. You wouldn't be able to squeeze the best wah sounds out of something that felt too floppy, or had too narrow a range of throw or that situated the bypass switch in the "wrong" position (heel down, or toe down).

In that spirit, I would suggest that you try out a number of wahs...STANDING UP...before making up your mind. That is not to imply that the suggestions of many posters here regarding the *tone* are off-base or irrelevant, but their ankles are not yours. The human-machine interface is what will permit you to achieve the tone they spotlight.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I did a fair amount of research on the net about Wah pedals when it was time to upgrade. I had the standard Dunlop wah pedal and it was a little harsh for my liking. I narrowed it down to a Teese Wah or a Budda Wah.
I found a video on you tube comparing a VOX, Budda, Cray Baby ect...The Budda won me over.
The Teese is high end and expensive. I found a Budda Bud wah for $100 Canadian. I think I found it on here. Any way I quite like the sound and feel of the Budda. Much better than the Dunlop which I sold off.


----------

